# .45 ACP Ammo Availability



## BC1358 (Jan 17, 2010)

Increasingly I am finding .45 ACP ammo harder to find, even from only a few months back. Does anyone know the reason?

I've been fairly successful getting 9mm and 22 LR but not .45 ACP.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Not seeing it in the stores here (Southwest MO) either. I do have 1100 bullets coming from Hornady though. Reloading isn't cheap, but you can have ammo.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I pick up all the brass others leave behind and cast my own practice bullets. I haven't bought a box of factory in over a year and a half. I roll my own self defense ammo too. It would seem that the ammo shortage is winding down and I would suspect that there will be plenty to be had soon.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

In my neck of the woods the .45, 9mm, and .22lr are all hard to come by. Nevertheless there is a ton of .40 floating around here (NE Ohio).


----------

